# [RAID / LVM] Besoin de conseils

## Ascodas

Salut,

Suite à acquisition de ma nouvelle machine, je dispose donc de deux disques de 1T Samsung Spinpoint et je souhaiterais en faire un raid1 pour du stockage de datas.

Alors face au differentes techniques je ne sais si je dois opter pour un raid1 tout simple ou si le lvm serait un choix judicieux ou bien si d'autres techniques sont disponibles pour m'assurer une certaine pérénité de mes données.

Mes recherches sur LVM (wikipédia ou autres) ne me demontrent pas l'avantege que j'aurais à opter pour cette technologie.

Merci pour vos conseils.

----------

## anigel

Le RAID1 t'apportera une certaine sécurité pour tes données (ne pas oublier de faire des sauvegardes régulières malgré tout : un RAID1 résiste rarement à la foudre). LVM t'apportera de la souplesse dans la gestion de tes volumes.

L'un et l'autre n'ont pas les mêmes objectifs, et peuvent fonctionner ensemble : d'abord du RAID, et du LVM par-dessus.

----------

## ppg

Plop,

Ma machine perso étant en raid1 + lvm je peux faire un petit retour d'utilisation.

Outre le fait que j'ai déjà eu à reconstruire la grappe suite à un crash d'un des 2 disques ; l'utilisation de raid + lvm me permet une grande souplesse sur mon schéma de partitionnement.

A la place d'avoir plein de "petites" partition figées, je n'en ai que 3 sur chaque disque :

- 1 pour le boot en raid1 + ext2

- 1 pour la swap en raid0

- 1 pour le reste en raid1 + lvm

Comme ça j'ai un volume logique pour /, /usr, /var et /home. J'ai mis le minimum d'espace disque pour chaque partition et je redimensionne les lv et les partition quand le besoin se fait sentir. J'ai opté pour xfs comme système de fichiers car je peut le redimensionner "à chaud" (sans umount la partition, pratique pour / et /usr) ; le seul problème et qu'il est impossible de réduire la taille d'une partition xfs (donc je préfère faire le ménage que d'agrandir mes partitions).

Je n'ai pas remarqué de pertes ni d'augmentations de performances.

Après je pense que tu dois surtout voir ce que lvm t'apporterait pour ton utilisation par rapport au fait d'ajouter une couche en plus à gérer.

----------

## anigel

 *ppg wrote:*   

> - 1 pour la swap en raid0

 

En fait la swap n'a pas besoin d'être en RAID0 : le noyau se charge de l'équilibrage de charge si il dispose de plusieurs sources de swap.

----------

## Ascodas

Bon et bien merci pour ces retours, je pense que dans mon cas pour un simple stockage et pas de systeme en RAID1 le LVM ne se justifie pas trop.

J'aurais mon /home une partition pour les stages 5 réguliers de mon système et puis la musique/films/photographie.

La gestion des volumes ne m'amenera je pense que de la maintenance pour peu d'usage de cette capacité à gérer facilement les partitions.

Merci.

----------

## ppg

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *ppg wrote:*   - 1 pour la swap en raid0 
> 
> En fait la swap n'a pas besoin d'être en RAID0 : le noyau se charge de l'équilibrage de charge si il dispose de plusieurs sources de swap.

 

Je savais pas, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir   :Exclamation: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je remonte ce topic car j'ai besoin de retours d'expériences et de conseils ...

Je compte utiliser un raid1 + spare avec lvm et j'aimerais être sur de mon coup au cas ou j'ai un dd qui crash...

J'aimerais savoir :

- le meilleur fs pour ce type de config

- Si vous avez eu un crash et comment vous avez récupéré ( les grandes lignes, le temps que cela a pris, etc [surtout l'admin avec lvm qui m'inquiète...])

Je vais essayer de faire une simulation pour valider la démarche ...

Merci pour vos conseils !

@+

----------

